# Performance von Web Applications



## ryker (13. Dez 2005)

Ich und ein Kollege müssen ein Vortag über Performance(verbesserung) von Web Applications halten.
Helft mir bitte!!!

_L-ectron-X hat den Titel angepasst und verschoben._


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (13. Dez 2005)

aha

und jetzt ? was willst du hören ? 

In jedem 5 Thema hier im Forum gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge bei String-Verarbeitung, erwartest du jetzt, dass wir alles raussuchen und dir hier als Aufsatz darstellen ?

haha..


----------



## Sky (13. Dez 2005)

Hier zwei nützliche Links:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/search.php

http://www.google.de


----------

